# hello folks



## Guest_Bill Pham_* (Nov 28, 2007)

just wanted to say hello to you all. just sign up here to learn some info on keeping mantids. found this site from macro junkies. i've been lurking here for a few weeks now figure i'll join up and learn some more. thank you in advance.

Bill


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Nov 28, 2007)

hey, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 28, 2007)

welcome..your not sighed in right it seems..i done that when i 1st joined. :lol:


----------



## Malnra (Nov 28, 2007)

hello and welcome to the forums


----------



## Mantida (Nov 28, 2007)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 28, 2007)

Welcome form OHIO!


----------



## Bill Pham (Nov 29, 2007)

wow thank you folks for the warm welcome. i'm pretty new at this keeping insects. just got some sybylia pretis in. not sure how they do. yea i mispell their name already. just wanted to see how everyone take care of them and what do i need to keep them healthy. thank you for any input in the future since i'll be asking alot.

Bill


----------



## Rick (Nov 29, 2007)

Welcome. Thanks for registering. Try the search feature for your basic questions.


----------



## Bill Pham (Nov 29, 2007)

Rick said:


> Welcome. Thanks for registering. Try the search feature for your basic questions.


thank you rick. i'm browsing through the forum now and picking up info that i needed. so far so good. only problem i'm having now is i keep getting some error pages pop up now and then.

Bill


----------



## idolomantis (Nov 30, 2007)

welcome and MAY THE MANTIS BE WHIT YOU


----------

